# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  گم کردن شماره پرونده ، داوطلبی و ... [پاسخ سازمان سنجش]

## Goodbye forever

*با سلام ، از آنجایی که کاربران زیادی این سوال را می پرسند تاپیک جدیدی ایجاد کردم تا سردرگم نشن :

راه حل :*

*داوطلبانی که شماره پرونده و ... رو فراموش کردند باید با سازمان سنجش تماس بگیرند :

جواب سنجش به سوال مشابه گم کردن شماره پرونده و ...

*
عنوان                                                                     

 *شماره پرونده، شماره داوطلبي را فراموش كرده ام و نمي توانم كارت ورود به جلسه/اعلام نتيجه را مشاهده كنم؛  چگونه انها را بدست اورم؟* 

پاسخ                                                                     
 در  صورتي كه در بازه زمانی دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه آزمون يا اعلام نتايج  آزمون ها به شماره پرونده، شم ...                                                                          
در  صورتي كه در بازه زمانی دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه آزمون  يا اعلام نتايج  آزمون ها به شماره پرونده، شماره داوطلبي، شماره سریال  ثبت نام و ...   دسترسی ندارید يا آنها را فراموش کرده اید، پس از عضویت و  ورود به  سیستم، در زمان ارسال درخواست جديد، پس از انتخاب آزمون و سال  مربوطه،  درخواست  با عنوان "دريافت شماره پرونده یا داوطلبی" را انتخاب  كنيد تا فرم  مربوطه براي شما نمايش داده شود.
در اين فرم در صورت صحت و مطابقت مشخصات فردي ثبت شده در سامانه پاسخگويي   با اطلاعات مندرج در پايگاه داده ازمون، بلافاصله، شماره پرونده، شماره   داوطلبی و سایر اطلاعات مورد نیاز توسط سیستم در پاسخ به درخواست شما اعلام   مي شود.
*لازم به ذکر است که این فرم در بازه های زمانی دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه و اعلام نتیجه آزمون ها فعال می باشد.*




*
چگونه ثبت نام کنید ؟!

1- به سایت سنجش بروید

2- از منو سمت چپ ، بخش سیستم پاسخگویی گزینه ورود به بخش پاسخگویی را انتخاب کنید

3- در سمت چپ گزینه عضویت در سایت را انتخاب کنید

4- برای ارتباط با سازمان سنجش باید با مشخصات واقعی خودتون ثبت نام کنید!





در اين فرم در صورت صحت و مطابقت مشخصات فردي ثبت شده در سامانه پاسخگويي   با اطلاعات مندرج در پايگاه داده ازمون، بلافاصله، شماره پرونده، شماره   داوطلبی و سایر اطلاعات مورد نیاز توسط سیستم در پاسخ به درخواست شما اعلام   مي شود.


**5- بعد از ثبت نام در سیستم پاسخگویی سازمان سنجش دوباره مراحل 1 تا 2 را انجام دهید منتهی اینبار در سمت چپ گزینه ورود به سیستم کلیک کنید

6- نام کاربری و رمز عبوری که با آن ثبت نام کرده اید را در آنجا وارد می کنید

7- از منو مربوطه که بعد از وارد شدن به سیستم پاسخگویی نمایان می شود ثبت در خواست خودتون رو انجام می دهید و منتظر بمانید تا سازمان سنجش پاسختان را بدهد

8* درخاتمه‌ اضافه‌ مي‌ نمايد  كه‌ واحد پاسخگويي‌ غيرحضوري‌  آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال 1395 براي‌ كليه‌  داوطلبان‌ همه‌ روزه‌ به غير از ايام  تعطيل و در وقت اداري آماده‌  پاسخگويي‌ به‌ سوالات‌ مي‌باشد. لذا  داوطلبان‌ درصورت‌ نياز مي‌توانند  سوالات خود را با بخش پاسخگويي اينترنتي  اين سازمان به نشاني www.sanjesh.org و يا با شماره‌ تلفن 42163 – 021به‌   طور مستقيم‌ (واحد پاسخگويي‌ غيرحضوري ‌آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1395 با   روابط‌ عمومي‌ سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ كشور) تماس‌ و يا در ميان بگذارند.


*

----------


## Goodbye forever

آپ! برای کسانی که بی خبرند ، اطلاع رسانی می شود .  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## SkyWalker313

دوستان کسی می دونه شماره داوطلبی کنکور 96 رو چه جوری میشه دوباره بازیابی کرد؟ فقط شماره پرونده رو دارم نمیشه باهاش نتایج اولیه رو دید

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان کسی می دونه شماره داوطلبی کنکور 96 رو چه جوری میشه دوباره بازیابی کرد؟ فقط شماره پرونده رو دارم نمیشه باهاش نتایج اولیه رو دید


سلام
اول برو اینجا ، شماره پرونده و شماره شناسنامه خودت رو بزن ، وقتی وارد شدی شماره داوطلبی و اطلاعات دیگری که نیاز داری رو یادداشت کن
www.sanjesh.org
بعد برو اینجا و کارنامه اولیه خودت رو مشاهده کن و لذتش رو ببر  :Yahoo (4): 
www.sanjesh.org

----------


## SkyWalker313

> سلام
> اول برو اینجا ، شماره پرونده و شماره شناسنامه خودت رو بزن ، وقتی وارد شدی شماره داوطلبی و اطلاعات دیگری که نیاز داری رو یادداشت کن
> www.sanjesh.org
> بعد برو اینجا و کارنامه اولیه خودت رو مشاهده کن و لذتش رو ببر 
> www.sanjesh.org


مشکل اینجاس که من انتخاب رشته نکردم  :Yahoo (4):  برا همین کارنامه نهایی برام صادر نگردیده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> مشکل اینجاس که من انتخاب رشته نکردم  برا همین کارنامه نهایی برام صادر نگردیده



شماره داوطلبیت رو که نداری  :Yahoo (4): 
کد رهگیری ثبت نامت رو هم ایضا  :Yahoo (4): 
انتخاب رشته هم که نکردی  :Yahoo (4): 
کارنامه نهایی هم که برات صادر نکردن  :Yahoo (4): 
میشه بگی در این برهه از تاریخ (!) کارنامه اولیه به چه دردت میخوره و ایضا با خودت چند چندی عزیزم ؟!  :Yahoo (21):  (مزاح  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## SkyWalker313

> شماره داوطلبیت رو که نداری 
> کد رهگیری ثبت نامت رو هم ایضا 
> انتخاب رشته هم که نکردی 
> کارنامه نهایی هم که برات صادر نکردن 
> میشه بگی در این برهه از تاریخ (!) کارنامه اولیه به چه دردت میخوره و ایضا با خودت چند چندی عزیزم ؟!  (مزاح  )


مادر عزیز تر از جان گیر دادن که می خوام کارنامه اتو دوباره ببینم  :Yahoo (21): 
رو کلام مادر هم که نمیشه سخن گفت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> مادر عزیز تر از جان گیر دادن که می خوام کارنامه اتو دوباره ببینم 
> رو کلام مادر هم که نمیشه سخن گفت


آهان از اون بابتا  :Yahoo (4): 
بلی همینطوره  :Yahoo (1): 
راه حل دیگه ای به نظرم نمیرسه به جز یه کار ، برو تو سیستم درخواست سازمان سنجش شماره پرونده خودت رو بده بگو کنکور 96 بودی و شماره داوطلبیت رو لازم داری

----------


## Arash.ye

> آهان از اون بابتا بلی همینطوره راه حل دیگه ای به نظرم نمیرسه به جز یه کار ، برو تو سیستم درخواست سازمان سنجش شماره پرونده خودت رو بده بگو کنکور 96 بودی و شماره داوطلبیت رو لازم داری


داداش دقیقا منظورم این تاپیک هس..طبق این تاپیک فقط شماره شناسنامه و تاریخ تولد رو داشته باشن میتونن گیر بیارن

----------


## mohammad_al

> داداش دقیقا منظورم این تاپیک هس..طبق این تاپیک فقط شماره شناسنامه و تاریخ تولد رو داشته باشن میتونن گیر بیارن


خیلی مسخرس که اینطور با همین دو تا یعنی میشه گیر اورد؟

----------


## Arash.ye

> خیلی مسخرس که اینطور با همین دو تا یعنی میشه گیر اورد؟


آره دیگه ایرانه ایران چیزی به اسم حریم خصوصی وجود نداره اینارو که کل ملت راهت به دست میارن

----------


## mohammad_al

> آره دیگه ایرانه ایران چیزی به اسم حریم خصوصی وجود نداره اینارو که کل ملت راهت به دست میارن


 فک کنم شماره و ادرس و اینا رو هم بخواد چون نوشته فرم پر کنید به خاطر اون

----------


## mohammad_al

www.sanjesh.org
 کارت ورود به جلستون رو بگیرین و موفق باشین

----------

